# Meilleur Serveur pour un Mac.



## Onmac (27 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un MacBook Pro C2D 2,4Ghz sous Lion. Depuis quelque temps, je me tâte de faire un serveur domestique pour ce MacBook Pro où je pourrai y stocker mes sauvegarde Time Machine.
Alors voilà en choix de serveur, j'ai:
Un G4 400Mhz sous Tiger
Un MDD Bi 867Mhz sous Léopard (possibilité d'installer Léopard Serveur)
Un Cube 450Mhz sans système.
Un PC (Oui, je sais ! :rose: ) sous Seven (Je peux installer le meilleur OS dessus car j'ai acheté un pack avec tous les XP et tous les 7. Je peux y mettre aussi une distrib' linux dessus)

Quelle est la meilleure configuration pour ce que je demande ? 
J'ai à disposition, tous les Windows XP et Seven, Léopard Serveur, Léopard, Tiger.
En matériel, j'ai deux prises CPL (même je préfère en wifi) Airport express. Airport Card pour G4/MDD/Cube, (clée wifi externe pour PC) 
En HD, j'en ai un de 150GO, Un de 80, un de 40, un de 30.

Voilà, merci de votre aide


----------



## Onmac (27 Août 2011)

Le MDD est utilisé donc plus possible en serveur. Mais reste toujours le PC, le Cube et le G4 400Mhz


----------



## Onmac (28 Août 2011)

Après quelque recherches, le PC est le mieux pour le serveur :rateau: 
Bon ma question: Quel est le meilleur windaube pour un serveur ? Comment le configuré en disque externe ? J'ai un Western Digital MyBook de 640Go en USB prêt à brancher mais non formater.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Quel est le meilleur windaube pour un serveur ?



Entre aucun et Seven. 

Si non, il y à FreeNas, qui à même une petite fonction pour faire un volume TimeMachine. 

(Mais je ne sais pas si cela marche toujours avec Lion - à tester...  )


----------



## Onmac (28 Août 2011)

J'ai Windows Edition Intégrale . J'ai lu que XP Pro était pas mal ? 
FreeNas et un système ou un logiciel ? Payant ou gratuit ?
Comment procéder ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Août 2011)

FreeNas est un système d'exploitation dérivé de Linux, très léger, sans interface graphique (l'administration se fait depuis un navigateur web d'un autre ordinateur connecté au réseau. )

Y-a surement sur YouTube des vidéos qui montrent l'installation et la configuration. 


Sur Windows, je ne sais pas si tu va pouvoir faire un partage de fichier que Lion accepte pour utiliser TimeMachine avec. Il faut demander à Google 

De plus, Windows va te faire un disque dur avec un système de fichier Fat ou NTFS. 
C'est loin d'être l'ideal. :mouais:


----------



## Onmac (28 Août 2011)

Merci pour FreeNas. Je crée un Live-CD comme pour Linux avec FreeNas ? Par contre, es ce que tu sais comment installer ce FreeNas sur un HD externe à partir du Mac ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Août 2011)

La très bonne réputation de Windows XP s'explique en grande partie par la catastrophe qu'a été Vista. 
Maintenant que 7 est sortie il faut savoir oublier la plupart des critiques concernant XP parue entre 2006 et 2008, souvent bien trop positives face au désastre qu'était Vista. Xp est un OS totalement obsolète depuis des années, comme l'est ton Cube.
 La capacité du disque dur de la machine et la compatibilité avec les derniers outils de partage de données me semblent les deux critères décisifs pour un serveur personnel.

Ton PC avec 7 part pour moi avec un avantage. Je ne connais pas les distrib linux, je sais simplement qu'Apple fait l'effort depuis maintenant 3-4 ans d'être compatible Windows. Le temps où Apple avait comme objectif premier d'allier Unix et Os X avant de se soucier de windows et révolue depuis longtemps.
Ceci dit, je n'ai jamais utilisé de serveur PC. J'utilise mon mini intel core duo 1.83ghz/ 750GO de disque dur. Et je pense qu'une machine faisant tourner leopard, avec un bon disque dur, pourrait plus ou moins faire la même chose. 

Un serveur personnel pour moi est une plaque tournante qui relie mes iphone, ipad et macs entre eux. Un serveur est un ordinateur qui me permet de ne pas stocker ma bibliothèque itunes ou mes dossier en local sur tous mes appareils, mais d'y accéder en streaming via airvideo ou d'autres softs de ce genre.


----------



## Onmac (29 Août 2011)

Ok, merci beaucoup, bon bah je vais installer 7. Quelle est la meilleure version de 7 ? Pro ? Intégral ? Autre ? 
Comment installer windows sur un HD externe à partir de son mac sans BootCamp ?


----------



## kaos (17 Septembre 2011)

Personnellement je pense que les PC sont fait pour un usage serveur ou des utilisations en usines ( répétition de taches )

Un serveur est sensé être un peu discret et caché ou en retrait chez toi, c'est dommage d'utiliser un mac pour ça mais effectivement de vielles config G4 etc .. peuvent parfaitement jouer leur rôles.

J'ai donc un serveur ftp / fichiers / torrent avec Win Xp Pro qui quoi qu'on en dise tourne super bien quand il est :

*1* légal (acheté) c'est aussi pour ça que tout le monde se plaint de Window mais la plupart le pirate alors bon , on a rien sans rien ...

*2* bien optimisé. 


Freenas peut être sympa bien qu' austère, mais tu seras bloqué a un usage NAS alors qu'avec un Window tu peut faire d'autres choses et utiliser d'autres services ..

Je contrôle mon serveur qui est sans clavier ni souris ni écran avec Logmein ( gratuit et monstrueusement génial ) un plugins a installer sur le Pc et l'autre sur le Mac et tu vois ton Window dans Firefox ou en plein écran ...



voilà


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Septembre 2011)

Manquant de place et d'un coin pour cacher le vieux PC (et n'ayant pas encore acheté de disque dur conséquent aussi ^^) je n'utilise pas mon serveur mais sache que pour un usage serveur, tu peux tout simplement installer Debian dessus, c'est gratuit, et il y a plusieurs tutoriels sur le web pour paramétrer une machine sous Debian afin qu'elle soit compatible avec Bonjour, AFP et Time Machine, et qu'il est aussi possible, petite coquetterie, de faire croire qu'il s'agit d'un Xserve ou autre machine Apple a ton Mac. 

J'ai déjà essayé le système, ça fonctionne bien.


----------



## kaos (17 Septembre 2011)

Debian demande de sacrées notions , l'installer est une chose ,l'utiliser en est une autre ..


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Septembre 2011)

Tu sais Utiliser Ubuntu? Oui? 

Bon bah voila tu sais utiliser Debian. 

Tu suis le tutoriel (y en a pleins sur le web), et ensuite tu laisses la machine allumée. Après dans le finder tu vois la machine, tu te connectes comme a tout serveur et voila.

J'ai pas essayé pour Time Machine mais de toute façon ça doit pas être plus compliqué une fois que tu as installé.


----------



## Onmac (18 Septembre 2011)

Donc Debian ? (Je cherche toujours un HD pour le serveur)


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Septembre 2011)

Debian permet d'avoir une solution pleinement compatible avec les technologies Apple donc ce sera mieux que de passer par un mélange de technologies Windows et Apple.


----------



## kaos (18 Septembre 2011)

Mais c'est débile ! debian pour un serveur domestique ???

c'est une solution professionnelle pour de l'hébergement , et tu proposes ça a un débutant  
Le pauvre va s'y perdre 

à la rigeur un freenas , il faudra pas longtemps pour qu'il apprivoise l'os mais Débian faut plusieurs mois pour le maitriser pleinement ...


----------



## Onmac (18 Septembre 2011)

Si l'on m'explique clairement, tout devrai bien se passer. 
Dîtes moi le meilleur OS car j'ai pas envi de tous les téléchargés (Sauf pour Windows que j'ai déjà en DVD )


----------



## kaos (18 Septembre 2011)

Les distributions Débian sont ters bien mais ça demande un sacré investissement de ta part ( pas financier ) 

va au plus simple , un window xp / ou un Freenas et en quelques minutes c'est bon

http://www.freenas.org/

http://www.tutoriels-video.fr/installation-et-configuration-dun-serveur-freenas/


Je sais de quoi je parle parce que je suis passé par là et que j'ai un petit serveur maison , et j'ai fais au plus simple avec un window xp 


mais seul freenas devrait de permettre de faire des sauvegarde time machine puisqu'il faut que le disque dur soit en hfs journalisé ( faut voir mais Debian et window ne permettront pas la jestion de disque dans ce format )

http://thoms.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?post/2010/02/03/Cr%C3%A9er-une-Timecapsule-avec-Freenas


----------



## Onmac (18 Septembre 2011)

OK, bon bah je vais passer par FreeNas pour les sauvegarde TimeMachine


----------



## kaos (18 Septembre 2011)

Il semble qu'un paquet permette de gérer time machine sous debian mais je te déconseille cette direction, c'est pas super abordable pour un débutant , je pense vraiment que freenas est déjà un bon début.

freenas est un petit linux , si ça te plait et que tu veux pousser un peu plus loin ... apres tu verras pour une autre distribution mais dejà freenas te permettra de gagner du temps et te faire un peu à la logique linux.


----------



## Onmac (18 Septembre 2011)

Bah moi, je veux juste prendre mon vieux PC pour un TimeCapsule ! 
Il me faut juste un OS capable de supporter TimeMachine donc mes sauvegardes de MBP.

PS: Il y aura 2 MacBook Pro connectés dessus, tout les deux sous Lion


----------



## kaos (18 Septembre 2011)

Ouais , oriente toi sur Freenas , 

il te faudra 
A- 1 disque formater en hfs pour time machine
B- d'autres disques au format exfat ou fat32 pour la partage de médias 

Freenas propose des live cd / ça s'installe sur clef usb ( evite d'utiliser un disque pour 200 MO de Freenas )

il faut régler le bios de ton pc pour qu'il démarre sur clef usb ou utilise un live cd

maintenant a toi de faire tes recherches ...


----------



## Onmac (18 Septembre 2011)

OK, merci !
Pour l'instant, 2 soucis: 
1) Pas de HD interne en IDE pour le système (j'en cherche un mais je ne veux pas mettre 40euros pour un grand disque dur)
2) Plus de HD externe: J'ai démonté le WD pour le mettre dans mon iMac G5 (640GO) 
J'ai téléchargé FreeNas en image.ISO, je vais le graver sur un CD de 700Mo. 
Pour le graver, j'utilise Toast Titanium 11 ou Utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## kaos (18 Septembre 2011)

ah ouais , mais pour un serveur il te faut des disques dur ! et time machine bouffe pas mal de place surtout si tu as plusieurs mac !

1 disque dur par mac ! 

pour freenas , je te conseille de le graver avec ton pc , les cd bootable sont parfois sensibles ..
mais tu peux graver avec toast si tu veux mais surtout fais un disque pc mac mais moi je l'avais fait sur pc


----------



## Onmac (18 Septembre 2011)

Ok, merci 
Maintenant, 2 HD en USB, 1 en IDE, faut si ça ne me coûte pas plus cher qu'une TimeCapsule


----------



## kaos (18 Septembre 2011)

un time capsule pourra pas assurer tout ce que tu veux faire ... surtout avec plusiers mac , d'ailleur je sais pas si c'est possible d'utiliser un time capsule pour plusieurs mac time machine

l'avantage avec un pc c'est que tu auras plusieurs disques dedans donc de super acces disques ... 
un disque pourra tourner pour diffuser des films pendant que l'autre fait de la sauvegarde .


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Septembre 2011)

Tu trouves ça barbare?


----------



## kaos (19 Septembre 2011)

http://www.tutoriels-video.fr/installation-et-configuration-dun-serveur-freenas/

http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-328588-freenas-stockage-de-fichiers-en-reseau.html

http://www.zocradio.fr/spip.php?article287



freenas et time machine

[YOUTUBE]hX3Ghwq4ctM[/YOUTUBE]

http://thoms.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?post/2010/02/03/Créer-une-Timecapsule-avec-Freenas


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Septembre 2011)

Je nie pas les qualités de FreeNas, je dis juste que c'est pas barbare Debian


----------



## kaos (19 Septembre 2011)

c'est un peu chaud pour un débutant , faut se lancer quoi ... moi ça me pause pas de soucis , j'en ai déjà installer sans rien connaitre mais sil il vient sur le forum pour un coup de main 
c'est pas pour rien ...


----------

